# Canon TI1 Auto focus problem



## mr.mike (Dec 16, 2015)

Well,
Looks like this week is my week for DSLR issues.  Seems my t1i now decided to only award me with manual focus, auto focus has ceased to function.  Tried changing lenses, cleaning contacts but to no avail.  Manual focus works just fine, auto focus does nothing.  Any suggestions?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2015)

Button or setting change?


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 16, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Button or setting change?



No changes that I can remember.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2015)

Maybe try a full reset (I'm a Nikonian so I can't help on how) and see what happens.


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll give it a try.  Thanks for getting back to me.  I think I'm going back to film.  I still use a pencil with an eraser, and seems I can still get my message across.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2015)

mr.mike said:


> I'll give it a try.  Thanks for getting back to me.  I think I'm going back to film.  I still use a pencil with an eraser, and seems I can still get my message across.



I've graduated to fountain pens.

I shoot a couple of primes most of the time.  On the Nikons (at least the lower models), any modern lens with aperture rings have to be set to the smallest aperture.  The lenses have locks to keep them there.  I don't usually lock them because I need the ap rings for the film bodies.  I'm always bumping them from f/22 to f/11 and the D40 squawks at me.


----------



## mr.mike (Dec 16, 2015)

I have no problem with my standard kit lens in manual setting, so that's where I'll stay for now.  I do have about 6 or more vintage Canon film cameras, and love my EF 18-105 for a good many of my applications.  Should have held on to my AE-1 and some of my FD mount lenses as well.


----------

